# eJuice Calculator for iOS



## theyettie (22/2/16)

Hey guys

Does anyone know if there's a comprehensive app for an iPhone to calc percentages when mixing? I can't find a proper one in the app store. I tried "Nieuwe sigaret", but it sucks...

Thanks!!


----------



## shaunnadan (22/2/16)

i have a bookmark to a web based calculator

works much better and since its online when i get to my laptop (where i place most of my orders) i can see what im missing etc.


----------



## shaunnadan (22/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a comprehensive app for an iPhone to calc percentages when mixing? I can't find a proper one in the app store. I tried "Nieuwe sigaret", but it sucks...
> 
> Thanks!!



there used to be some in the US and Japan app stores


----------



## theyettie (22/2/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan .

I'll just stop being such a lazy prick and put the laptop on when I mix.


----------



## RoRy13 (22/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a comprehensive app for an iPhone to calc percentages when mixing? I can't find a proper one in the app store. I tried "Nieuwe sigaret", but it sucks...
> 
> Thanks!!



There's nothing of note, I've checked...I just use steam engine from the browser.


----------



## theyettie (22/2/16)

RoRy13 said:


> There's nothing of note, I've checked...I just use steam engine from the browser.



I've got my recipes etc. on e-liquid-recipes, but I battle to reference it on the phone. There must be someone on here that designs apps (or has the knowledge to do so). This might be a gap in the market with some bucks to be made...


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/16)

Find the online ones from Skyblue Vaping very helpful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/2/16)

theyettie said:


> I've got my recipes etc. on e-liquid-recipes, but I battle to reference it on the phone. There must be someone on here that designs apps (or has the knowledge to do so). This might be a gap in the market with some bucks to be made...




I have serious ocd. So I have a file that i keep printed copies of each recipe I mix. When the gloves come on then the phone and iPad go far away. 

Once I finish mixing up that batch I file the physical copy away


----------



## Riaz (22/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I have serious ocd. So I have a file that i keep printed copies of each recipe I mix. When the gloves come on then the phone and iPad go far away.
> 
> Once I finish mixing up that batch I file the physical copy away


Soft copy of that file please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (22/2/16)

Riaz said:


> Soft copy of that file please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




One day il publish it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

mmmm, opportunity has surfaced. I'll work on an app  Will let you know once I get it going, you can be my first test pilot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

